

Stream of random coding music - lucb1e

Endless stream of great coding music, IMHO (and a coding friend found the same):<p>1. Go here: http://grooveshark.com/s/Strangers+We+ve+Become/32OrMW?src=5<p>2. Toggle the Radio on the very right bottom of the screen;<p>3. Code away!<p>Similar to musicforprogramming.com, but I like this music more. Also it's random and infinite. I think you have to click "Yes I'm here" at Grooveshark once every one or two hours, but you never have to look for new music.<p>Tip: Use space to pause or resume.
======
revorad
Electronic music != coding music. But if you're into that sort of thing,
<http://console.fm> is good.

~~~
lucb1e
Hmm well I find this sort of music good for coding, didn't think it's really a
defined genre.

The website you linked has great music too it seems, but I'll stick to
Grooveshark. I got my entire music library there, and adding/saving stuff I
especially like is just a mouseclick away. Thanks though ;)

------
xtc
I recommend almost any of SomaFM's channels, especially if you don't want to
be anchored to grooveshark. Cliqhop and Groovesalad are my favorite.

------
JuurianChi
Our site streams quite a bit of Music: <http://atodev3.com/discography>

